# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Ubiquity Rocket® 5ac Prism

## nkar

Σύμφωνα με τα specs του, έχει φίλτρα που το κάνουν να ακούει μόνο στη συχνότητα που το βάζεις και να κόβει
τα πάντα από τις γύρω συχνότητες (τα κατεβάζει πάνω από 30db)

https://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/airma...S_airPrism.pdf

Και ένα test υποτίθεται απο χρήστη που δοκίμασε να βάλει στις ίδια ευθεία ενα prism και ένα απλό
σε ακριβώς γειτονικές συχνότητες (χωρις καθόλου κενό ανάμεσα) και υποτίθεται οτι είχε αμελητέα
μείωση ταχύτητας το prism ενώ το απλό έπαθε "πανικό":
https://community.ubnt.com/t5/airMAX...1188160/page/1

Φαινεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον
Βέβαια είναι ακριβό και επίσης μένει να βρεθεί καμμια πατέντα να το στερεώσουμε σε πιάτο με nvak-feeder

Θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει με τον κορεσμό της μπάντας.
Επίσης λέει οτι δε χρειάζεται συμβατό απέναντι για να δουλέψει.

Edit:
Επισης όλα τα Ubiquity(?) έχουν spectral view που τρέχει συνέχεια στο background χωρις να κλείνει το λινκ΄.
Ετσι βλέπεις όλες τις συχνότητες τι ιστορικο χρήσης έχουν σε βάθος π.χ. ημερών και να διαλέξεις την πιο
ελεύθερη

----------


## grigoris

Εχει δρομολογηθει για τη νεα χρονια. Στο φορουμ λενε οτι ειναι πολυ πιο αξιοπιστο απο το Rocket 5 Titanium που ψοφανε το ενα πισω απο το αλλο.

----------

